# Seagate external hard disk not getting initialized



## xszia

I see the external disk in Disk Management but it is not getting displayed in My Computer nor any data recovery software is detecting it 
Image attached.. 
When I right click on disk 1 Initialize Disk option is also disabled.

Please help!
-Zia


----------



## bassfisher6522

What are the other options when you right click on the disk?


----------



## Panther063

Go to Search and type diskmgmt.msc, Right click the diskmgmt results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated Disk Management window you should see all the drives in your computer. If this HDD is a new bare drive, the New Disk wizard starts, and you Initialize the drive, partition it and Format it NTFS.


----------



## spunk.funk

If by right clicking the *Disk # *you do not get _initialize_, then there could be an issue with the Seagate USB Controller inside the Enclosure. 
You can remove the drive from the enclosure and attach it internally to a desktop computer, or via a USB Adapter or by putting it into another *USB Enclosure* with a power adapter.


----------



## ispalten

Open Device Manager and look to see if the DRIVE shows under the DISK DRIVES. If it doesn't, than look under all the USB devices (USB Serial Bus Controller). It should be on one of the USB Hub items. When you double click on these the PROPERTIES will open and you should be able to see the device there but it might be DISABLED. All you need to is ENABLE it and it will then be able to be used.

One thing you need to do is FORMAT the drive. A RMB on the drive should allow you to assign a drive letter and format it.


----------

